# Which Tabletop CNC Mill to machine CNC conversion



## angelfj1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hello all!  My goal is to CNC convert a 'serious' machine (either a B20 or RF45) but currently I don't own a mill, only a 9x20 lathe.  Would one of the Sherline (or similar) tabletop mills have sufficient capacity/power to machine the aluminum parts required for CNC conversion of a B20 or RF45?  My theory is that starting with a tabletop mill would give me a method for milling the parts and also help with the general learning curve.

Thanks,  Frank)


----------



## bloomingtonmike (Feb 17, 2014)

angelfj1 said:


> Hello all!  My goal is to CNC convert a 'serious' machine (either a B20 or RF45) but currently I don't own a mill, only a 9x20 lathe.  Would one of the Sherline (or similar) tabletop mills have sufficient capacity/power to machine the aluminum parts required for CNC conversion of a B20 or RF45?  My theory is that starting with a tabletop mill would give me a method for milling the parts and also help with the general learning curve.
> 
> Thanks,  Frank)



I think I would start with a G0704 cnc conversion and just buy the parts needed and hire out the work I could not get done by other means. I think you will loose money on a sherline conversion and it will not be cheap anyway. After that skip the RF machines and go to a big purpose built cnc mill. Research Hoss and all his G0704 work.


----------

